# Rear bumper mod



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a pic on one of the threads of exactly what you want . I am looking for it


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Check my exhaust tip out. Its a circular dual tip I bought off ebay and was really impressed by the quality. Great product and it was only 30 bucks including shipping rates.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Check my exhaust tip out. Its a circular dual tip I bought off ebay and was really impressed by the quality. Great product and it was only 30 bucks including shipping rates.


I cant find your exhaust...where is it at?


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I have a pic on one of the threads of exactly what you want . I am looking for it


Is this what you were talking about?

Link to another thread.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

nope, i have a pic somewhere on here showing a cruze with dual center exit exhaust. It is the nicest mod i have seen yet!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Search up the thread "Exhaust Tip" under to appearance section, And you will see my single-to-double exhuast tip. Looks pretty good not gunna lie lol.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I have a pic on one of the threads of exactly what you want . I am looking for it


Found it! Actually its not grabbing me as much as it first time I saw it 


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...l-exhaust-magnaflow-coming-soon-images-1-.jpg


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah same here haha, I like the duals on both sides better then the middle like that. Middle exhausts only look good on the Ferrari 458's 





cruzeman said:


> Found it! Actually its not grabbing me as much as it first time I saw it
> 
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...l-exhaust-magnaflow-coming-soon-images-1-.jpg


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, I wish our cars at least had 2 tips....kind of lame that they don't.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I put cf on diffuser area, what do you guys think


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I put cf on diffuser area, what do you guys think


 
did you make that? Looks good


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

if you mean make it by laying a piece of cf across bumper and cutting it out then yes


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

hey if you did the work then you made it in my opinion


----------

